# Will Common Plecos Destroy Amazon Swords?



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm wanting to get an amazon sword, but I've read a few times about people having their amazon sword plants completely demolished by them.

Is this true? If so, what are the chances of it happening, and can I prevent it some way?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It is true, in my experience. There isn't much you can do to prevent this, other than not put Pleco's in planted aquariums.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Not so much that they eat them (especially if your plecos are well-fed) but moreso that they'll simply tear them up and uproot them once they get to lunker-sized.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

In my expierience ,it is as batman said. If the pleco is well fed with veggie flakes of some kind and or algae wafers,, then they seldom eat the plants outright. If their diet is lacking in vegetable content however, they will rasp (suck), on the leaves of broad leafed plants and over time,, the leaves become thin from the rasping and slowly die.And is true,,as they become larger, (common plecos) they will root around and dislodge plants while searching for anything edible.


----------



## goldenfish112 (Jun 24, 2009)

They do it in a very small amount....they just like the new born leaves I think bcoz, I hav seen it many times in my tank


----------

